

Show HN: Dead Man's Switch - seancoleman
https://github.com/tuftandneedle/dead-man

======
exupero
There's a service to do something similar called Dead Man's Snitch
([https://deadmanssnitch.com/](https://deadmanssnitch.com/)).

------
seancoleman
Hey everyone!

I built this ruby gem at Tuft & Needle to know when our jobs fail to complete
in production. It's patterned off a dead man's switch. I'd love your feedback
and ideas!

